# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  El impulso al embalse de San Salvador permitirá que acabe a finales de 2014

## FEDE

*El impulso al embalse de San Salvador permitirá que acabe a finales de 2014*

*a directora general del Agua ha inaugurado en Fraga las VI jornadas 'Agua y Mercados Agrarios'*

30/10/2013



La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), Liana Ardiles, ha inaugurado en Fraga (Huesca) las VI jornadas sobre 'Agua y Mercados Agrarios', donde ha destacado el impulso que se está aportando al embalse oscense de San Salvador, cuyas obras concluirán a finales de 2014, tras una inversión de 105 millones de euros. Ardiles ha inaugurado estas jornadas, organizadas por la Comunidad General de Regantes de Aragón y Cataluña, junto al presidente de las Cortes de Aragón, José Ángel Biel; al alcalde de Fraga, Santiago Escándil; y al presidente de la Comunidad General de Regantes, José Luis Pérez, y en presencia del delegado del Gobierno en Aragón, Gustavo Alcaldey de la Subdelegada del Gobierno en LLeida, Inma Manso.

   En materia de  infraestructuras, la directora general del Agua ha resaltado, en el  ámbito del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, por la apuesta por la presa de  San Salvador, cuyas obras están muy avanzadas, de tal forma que tenemos  previsto el inicio de puesta en carga para fechas próximas, así como su  proyecto de optimización energética, con un nuevo Convenio de gestión  directa.
   Esta  presa, ejecutada por el MAGRAMA a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas  de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes) y supervisada por la Confederación  Hidrográfica del Ebro, se sumará a las infraestructuras ya existentes y  en explotación.
    El  próximo año invertiremos en todo el país, con cargo al programa de  gestión de las infraestructuras del agua, un total de 1.420 millones de  euros destinados, en gran parte, a garantizar las demandas de  abastecimiento, tanto urbano como agrario, ha señalado Ardiles.
   La  directora general ha detallado que, con este programa, se financiarán  actuaciones muy importantes para Aragón, enmarcadas en el Pacto del Agua  de Aragón, además del embalse de San Salvador, hay destinadas partidas  para la primera fase de la balsa del sistema Biscarrues-Almudévar  o  el recrecimiento de la presa de Yesa .
*"Excelente trabajo" de los regantes*

   Ardiles  ha agradecido a los asistentes (representantes de más de un centenar de  comunidades de regantes de base) su excelente trabajo en esta  Comunidad de Regantes, una de las más grandes del país con sus más de  100.000 hectáreas de regadío, que integra en perfecta armonía a dos  comunidades autónomas y que ha hecho de la gestión del agua para riego  un modelo de eficiencia y un paradigma de innovación.
   La  directora general ha explicado que la tendencia en los últimos años es  el aumento de la demanda de agua para riego, y que el MAGRAMA ha de  tratar de satisfacer todos los requerimientos sin que ello suponga una  merma de la calidad de la que deben gozar las aguas tanto superficiales  como subterráneas.
   Ardiles  ha señalado la labor de modernización y mejora de los regadíos, lo que  está contribuyendo a un mejor uso del recurso, con un mayor  aprovechamiento y mayor eficiencia en su aplicación. Hoy en día España  es líder en el uso eficiente en el consumo del agua, ha afirmado,  señalando que la continuidad en la apuesta por la ciencia y por la  técnica para que esta agricultura de regadío, una de las actividades  económicas con mayor peso específico tanto por su importancia económica  como por ser un sector fundamental en la generación de empleo, sea más  productiva.
   En  la cuenca del Ebro, además, el regadío representa cerca del 90% de la  demanda de agua, y constituye un factor de desarrollo sostenible que  contribuye a fortalecer el complejo agroalimentario del valle del Ebro,  ha asegurado.
   Sin  el papel de las Comunidades de Regantes ha proseguido la directora  general nunca hubiéramos podido llegar donde hoy nos encontramos, ya  que distribuyen el agua al 70% de la superficie regable y explotan en  común las infraestructuras necesarias para la prestación de servicios.  Es decir, son  las entidades básicas para la planificación y gestión hídricas, ha afirmado.
*Planificación hidrológica* 

   En  materia de planificación hidrológica, Ardiles ha resaltado el objetivo  de alcanzar un gran Pacto Nacional del Agua que tendrá como principal  objetivo asegurar el suministro de agua en cantidad y calidad,  entendiendo el suministro de un  modo integral, es decir,  considerando tanto las necesidades de abastecimiento y de regadío como  las propias del mantenimiento de los ecosistemas ligados al agua.
   Paso previo para alcanzar ese gran pacto es aprobar los planes hidrológicos de todas  las cuencas. En poco más de año y medio hemos aprobado 13 planes, frente al único plan aprobado en la anterior legislatura,  y nuestro resto ahora es seguir avanzando para que antes de que acabe el año se apruebe el Plan del Ebro y   se informen favorablemente por el Consejo Nacional del Agua los planes  del Tajo y del Segura, culminando el del Júcar a principios de 2014.
   Ardiles  ha destacado el esfuerzo de concertación del Gobierno para que, desde  el diálogo, los planes de cuenca sean adoptados de manera consensuada,  ejemplificando con el acuerdo entre cinco comunidades autónomas de las  cuencas del Tajo, del Júcar y del Segura y los usuarios para poner en  marcha una planificación donde la propuesta de reparto de los recursos  disponibles ha sido cerrada de común acuerdo entre todas las partes  afectadas.
   La  directora general ha remarcado ese espíritu de consenso en la  tramitación del Plan del Ebro, informado favorablemente por el Consejo  del Agua de la Demarcación el pasado mes de julio con el voto favorable  de los usuarios, entre ellos el Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, con la  conformidad del Comité de Autoridades Competentes (julio), y con un  amplio respaldo  en el Consejo Nacional del Agua (julio). Se prevé su aprobación en Consejo de Ministros antes de final de año.
   Entendemos que el papel   que juegan las comunidades de regantes, cuyo modelo organizativo es un  referente español extendido a todo el mundo, es esencial no sólo para  consensuar los contenidos de cada Plan, sino para asegurar el éxito de  las medidas incorporadas en la planificación hidrológica, ha afirmado.  http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...de%202014.aspx

----------

